# Having initial setup problems w new radio???



## Quinn (Feb 4, 2009)

Brand new traxxas slash and a brand new Spektrum DX 2.0 radio. I pulled the stock receiver and put in the new spektrum one. Hooked everything up. Then synced the radio and receiver as per spektrum instructions...Then programed the stock ESC to the slash as per Traxxas instructions. Everything works fine with one exception....

I have VERY little braking action. From full throttle to full brake I have almost nothing. Then once I go from nuetral to full brake again it goes like crazy in reverse (I think faster than forward) I have all end point adjustments at the max settings and I have adjusted all trim adjustments for throttle/brake in all directions with no avail. I even set all of the radio settings back to factory default, unhooked everything and did it all again with the same problem. 

I can't imagine racing this thing and having to "double pump" the brakes in order to get reverse to finally ingage in order to stop???

Am I missing something? I have only ran nitro in the past so this part is a bit new to me - driving the truck as it is now just feels like I have very limited control w/o brakes. It does slow the truck down when going from full throttle to full brake - but it by no means stops the truck - it barely slows it down.

Has anyone else had the same setup/problem?

Thanks for any input....

P.S. I do have the slash ESC set on sport mode which is supposed to have 100% throttle, brake, and Reverse


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Set end points to 100% (not 125%) and try to setup the ESC again.


----------



## Quinn (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you for the input. I will try that tonight. Will setting the throttle end point adjustments at 100% just give the ESC the correct reference point for throttle/braking action? Also - Once I get this out of the way - Is there an easy way to tell if I am getting full throttle action out of the ESC?

Thanks for the input and I hope this spektrum radio works well, I am planning on running CRCRC in Columbus this weekend

Thanks again


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Most ESC's will have a light that comes on at full throttle. The manual should explain this. Sometimes the light will go off at full throttle - depends on make/model of the ESC.

You will probably not get the braking feel you are used to with electric cars compared to your nitro's. Additionally, the Slash is a pretty heavy truck, so it's not gonna stop on a dime anyway.


----------



## Quinn (Feb 4, 2009)

U r right the light does come on at full throttle. You make a good point about the slash vs racing a truggy. Well, I can either complain about ill handling compared to my previous RC's.....OR.....When I get my behind whooped or crash.....I have a permanent excuse - I can just say "this thing drives like a dumptruck!! Now you add loose dirt racing outdoors to this mix...man racing this thing is going to be interesting:dude:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I run a Spektrum with my Slash. Setting the radio endpoints to 100% will then allow you to adjust the ESC slightly from the radio once you get it setup. If you have it set to max settings once when you set it up you have no room for adjustment on the high end of the throttle travel.


----------



## Quinn (Feb 4, 2009)

hankster said:


> I run a Spektrum with my Slash. Setting the radio endpoints to 100% will then allow you to adjust the ESC slightly from the radio once you get it setup. If you have it set to max settings once when you set it up you have no room for adjustment on the high end of the throttle travel.


Got it...Thanks, you make a good point. Once again - I will make these adjustments this evening. Also, I was thinking about it, the ESC needs to be in race mode (w brake - no reverse) if I plan to race it - so I need to revisit this regardless. At least when the dust settles I will hopefully have halfway decent brakes. 


While I have you...one question because you run the same truck and radio - I have hered some past complaints about functionality/range problems with spectrum radios...any issues with yours? I seem to like mine so far...Just wondering.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I've never had any range issues with the Spektrum radios as long as the batteries have a good charge.

I've had the DX2.0 and the DX3.0. Currently I have a Futaba 3PK with Spektrum module.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I have not had any problem with my Spektrum. I generally run my Slash with little to no brakes.... just allow the normal motor braking when slowing down. With the limited traction of the tires using any brake can easily lock up the rears. Of course this depends on the track you run on. It takes a bit of finesse and throttle control to get around the track quickly. Don't be afraid to change the shock spring preload, shock oil and shock mount positions, the truck is surprising responsive to shock changes.

Local racers have a wide range of settings they use depending on their driving style/comfort level. I personally don't like a lot of the body lean and suspension compliance that is normal so I went with 50W oil in the shocks and moved the lower shock mounts out a bit to cut it down (you won't get rid of it). But then others have gone the other way and only use 20/25w oil in the shocks.


----------



## Quinn (Feb 4, 2009)

It is so funny that you mention that! I pulled the truck out of the Box yesterday, imediately removed all for shocks, put 50w Losi shock oil on all 4 corners, and moved lower locations out. Yes, going from a 4wd hot bodies lightning that handled like a train glued to the track - this truck will take some getting used to. 

I think it will be fun though - everyone w the same amount of power (pretty much) and same truck pretty much, I think it will come down to who figures out how to stay smooth and keep this squirely thing in a streight line....what a concept. 

I agree on the body roll thing - that's what I noticed when I first saw one run. I don't think I would want it to completely go away though. You have to admit the realism effect that gives to the actual baja trophy trucks is just downright cool. And I will admit I spent a moment or two in my youth dreaming I was Ivan Stewart barrelling through the desert in a 500+hp truck that was nothing but a motor attached to giant shocks as fast as I could!!!!

Is there a LEGAL way to eliminate some of the "one wheel peel" that I noticed in the brief few (and very cold) moments of ops checking the truck yesterday? I know the rules say stock tranny - does that prevent you from leaving it in factory form and dropping 30,000 diff grease in it and putting it back together - Just seems like the diff needs heavier grease in order to not stop and spin in corners?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The heavier shock oil will not eliminate the body lean. What I have found it just helps keep it under control on the straights.... you don't get that back and forth rocking as you come out of the corner. Most rules do not allow putting in heavy "diff locker" lube in, you'd have to check your local rules. If allowed, you'd have to use at least 30kw as the diff is not sealed and anything lighter will leak out. In any case, if not allowed, at least you know everyone has the same thing to deal with.

I've had a blast with the Slash this winter. I think it will actually help my 2wd 1/10th scale racing this summer as it really commands throttle control and smoothness.... something I've lost over the previous year or so.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

If you decide to eliminate reverse (which I think you should) you will probably need to reset the ESC to the radio for full throttle to kick in.


----------



## Quinn (Feb 4, 2009)

I reset the radio to fact settings. Re sinced the ESC. Set the ESC to "Race Mode) 100% throttle and Brake, no reverse. Then went through and set all of the trims and end point adjustments. Truck goes like a scolded dog and stops actually much better than I expected. Thanks for the input - I am now ready to race this weekend. I was going to join my brother at CRCRC in columbus. He is now unable to make it. I am in Medina, so my choices are to run classic hobbies, Ashtabula, or run to Columbus solo....at least the truck is ready. 


Thanks for all the inputs :wave:


----------

